# Uso del pronome "lo"



## Serrana

Ciao, vorrei sapere se questa frase è corretta:

"Mi servono per la festa di sabato prossimo."
"Ah, c'è una festa non LO sapevo"

Perchè usiamo "lo" e non "la" ... festa è _femminile... 

_Oppure:

"C'è una festa, puoi DIRLO a Giulio" ... il pronome non sostituisce il nome "festa"?

Grazie


----------



## olaszinho

In questo caso il pronome "lo" ha una valenza  neutra, si riferisce a ciò, quello, questa/quella cosa: è come se dicessi "non sapevo ciò".


----------



## francisgranada

Serrana said:


> ...  "C'è una festa, puoi DIRLO a Giulio" ... il pronome non sostituisce il nome "festa"?


 Il pronome _lo_ si riferisce a "C'è una festa". In altre parole, non è la "festa" che puoi dire a Giulio, ma puoi dirgli _quello_ che "c'è una festa".


----------



## olaszinho

Leggi che cosa dice il prestigioso vocabolario Treccani sul pronome "lo":

*lo*2 pron. pers. e dimostr. m. sing. [lo stesso etimo della voce prec.]. – Forma debole della declinazione del pron. pers. _egli_, usata per il compl. oggetto, sia riferito a persona o cosa, *sia con valore neutro; per es*.: *lo vedo (vedo lui, o vedo quella cosa); non lo fare (non fare ciò). *Si appoggia al verbo come proclitica (_lo senti?_), o come enclitica (_sèntilo_, _sentirlo_, _sentendolo_, ant. _sentìvalo_, _sentillo_, ecc.; similmente, _èccolo_, _glielo_, ecc.). Davanti a vocale spesso si elide: _l’ascoltai_, _l’ho sentito dire_. È usato come predicato in unione col verbo _essere_, nel sign. di «tale, tali»; per es.: _sii prudente almeno tu_, _se lui non lo è_ (o _se essi non lo sono_); meno com*. come soggetto o oggetto in frasi del tipo: lo si dice, lo si crede, invece del semplice si dice, o lo dicono, ecc. Il suo plur. è li.           	*


----------



## ohbice

Va bene anche "_la_", ma non per il motivo che adduci tu. Come ti hanno già detto sopra il "_lo" _(o il _la_) non hanno nulla a che fare con la _festa _ma con _questa cosa che non sapevo _("oh bella, questa non la sapevo"), o con _questo fatto che non sapevo _("oh bella, questo non lo sapevo"). Un po' di cose si perdono per strada e il risultato finale è: "oh, non lo sapevo" ('sto fatto), oppure "oh, non la sapevo" ('sta cosa).
Ciao.


----------



## chipulukusu

Soprattutto in Toscana... _ah, 'un la sapevo!

_Scherzo... però se parlo italiano standard non mi verrebbe da dire _ah, non la sapevo_, direi _ah, questa non la sapevo_, non mi viene in mente un posto in Italia (salvo la Toscana) dove viene naturale dirlo...


----------



## Nino83

Il pronome *la* si può usare solo se si riferisce ad un sostantivo femminile che è complemento oggetto ma non quando c'è una subordinata oggettiva introdotta dalla preposizione *che*. 

Deve accordarsi in:

D: "La sai l'ultima?" R: "No, non la so." 
D: "Hai visto la partita?" R: "No, non l'ho vista" (l'=la) 

Non si accorda in: 

D: "Sapevi *che* ha vinto la partita?" R: "No, non *lo* sapevo". 
D: "Sapevi *che* c'era una festa ieri?" R: "No, non *lo* sapevo". 

In questi casi la preposizione *che* introduce una subordinata oggetiva ed il pronome *lo* non si accorda con la subordinata. 
In questo caso chi parla riporta qualcosa (discorso rapportato) quindi il pronome _lo_ sostituisce _ciò che_ mi hai riferito. 

Quindi _non lo sapevo_ = _non sapevo ciò/quello/il fatto che mi hai appena detto_. 



> "C'è una festa, puoi DIRLO a Giulio" ... il pronome non sostituisce il nome "festa"?



No. In italiano si dice "puoi dire a Giulio *che* c'è una festa" non "puoi dire a Giulio la festa". 
Quindi il pronome sostituisce "il fatto che" c'è una festa. 

Quando nella frase esplicita c'è la proposizione *che* il pronome non si accorda. 

Il pronome si accorda solo quando sostituisce un complemento oggetto.


----------



## ohbice

Sull'uso non diffusissimo concordo, chipu (oddio, però così strizzato mi ricorda cepu... ).
Mi piaceva dare a Serrana una variabile in più 

Leggo adesso Nino. A proposito del suo intervento, quando dice "In questi casi la preposizione *che* introduce una subordinata oggettiva ed il pronome *lo* non si accorda con la subordinata" forse vuole dire "ed il pronome *la *non si accorda...".
O forse ho capito male.


----------



## chipulukusu

oh said:


> chipu (oddio, però così strizzato mi ricorda cepu... ).



Beh, ci sta come bagno di umiltà in un forum dove rischio sempre di voler fare il saputello!



oh said:


> Sull'uso non diffusissimo concordo, chipu (oddio, però così strizzato mi ricorda cepu... ).
> Mi piaceva dare a Serrana una variabile in più



Si certo, volevo solo fare sfoggio dell'unica espressione che conosco di toscano, non volevo criticare


----------



## Nino83

oh said:


> Sull'uso non diffusissimo concordo, chipu (oddio, però così strizzato mi ricorda cepu... ).
> Mi piaceva dare a Serrana una variabile in più
> 
> Leggo adesso Nino. A proposito del suo intervento, quando dice "In questi casi la preposizione *che* introduce una subordinata oggettiva ed il pronome *lo* non si accorda con la subordinata" forse vuole dire "ed il pronome *la *non si accorda...".
> O forse ho capito male.



Intendevo dire il pronome di terza persona singolare complemento oggetto (lo/la). 

Il fatto è che una subordinata oggettiva, una frase, non è né di genere maschile né di genere femminile, a differenza di un sostantivo.


----------



## dragonseven

Serrana said:


> Ciao, vorrei sapere se questa frase è corretta:
> 
> "Mi servono per la festa di sabato prossimo."
> "Ah, c'è una festa non LO sapevo"
> 
> Perchè usiamo "lo" e non "la" ... festa è _femminile... _Usiamo "_lo_", penso, perché più comodo e abituale, ma puoi usare anche "_la_".Oppure:
> 
> "C'è una festa, puoi DIRLO a Giulio" ... il pronome non sostituisce il nome "festa"? No! (Vedi sotto)
> 
> Grazie


Ciao a tutti. 
Ciao Serrana, io ho già risposto qui a questo quesito! 
Come specificazione aggiungo: "Ah, c'è una festa non _la/lo _sapevo*.*" equivale a "Ah, c'è una festa non sapevo _questa(quella) cosa _[la]/_ciò_ [lo].", *la* o _*lo, *_in questo caso, come pronome dimostrativo e personale, hanno valore neutro e non si riferisce a "festa" ma a "questa/quella cosa" e "ciò"; 
A. "C'è una festa, posso dir_lo/la_ a Giulio?";
 B. "Puoi dir_lo/la _a chi vuoi."; 
vale a dire: 
A. "C'è una festa, posso dire _ciò/questa cosa _a Giulio?"; 
B. "Puoi dire _ciò/questa cosa_ a chi vuoi.".


----------



## olaszinho

Dragonseven, ma tu davvero diresti: "ah c'è una festa, non la sapevo"? A me pare che "lo" sia l'unica possibilità in questo caso.  L'uso di "la" mi sembra agrammaticale, tutt'al più potrebbe essere molto colloquiale e vagamente dialettale. Se non fosse così, sarei ben lieto di aver appreso qualcosa di nuovo. E' vero che il pronome  "la" può avere una valenza neutra, come in alcuni verbi pronominali: _farcela, cavarsela, mettercela, finirla, ecc. _Un altro esempio che mi viene in mente è questo: "ah bella questa! Non la sapevo proprio", però mi sembra un caso leggermente diverso.


----------



## francisgranada

Non sono madrelingua, ma oso dire che Olaszinho ha _necessariamente _ragione. Se non fosse così allora, infine,  quasi qualsiasi costruzione grammaticale potrebbe andar bene, perché - volendo - sempre c'è qualcosa che si può sottintedere, interpretare differentemente, spiegare altrimenti, supporre che ... ecc ... 

La lingua umana è uno strumento di comunicazione (che richiede almeno due partecipanti), quindi è importante che entrambe le parti capiscano _grosso modo_ ugualmente di "che cosa si tratta" (per dire così e non filosofeggiare troppo ...). 

Tornando alla domanda originale, la sostanza non la vedo neanche tanto nel _genere grammaticale _del pronome _lo_, ma piuttosto nel _dubbio _per quanto riguarda la _funzione _del pronome, cioè a quale parte della frase si riferisce (il genere è solo la conseguenza). Insomma, dire che va bene sia _lo_ che _la_ negli esempi in questione, non mi pare che aiuti a un non madrelingua a capire la sostanza (almeno in questo caso concreto) ... 

(Scusate se mi sbaglio ... non sono  madrelingua)


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Tornando alla domanda originale, la sostanza non la vedo neanche tanto nel _genere grammaticale _del pronome _lo_, ma piuttosto nel _dubbio _per quanto riguarda la _funzione _del pronome, cioè a quale parte della frase si riferisce (il genere è solo la conseguenza). Insomma, dire che va bene sia _lo_ che _la_ negli esempi in questione, non mi pare che aiuti a un non madrelingua a capire la sostanza (almeno in questo caso concreto) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione. Molto spesso qui confondiamo più le idee che aiutare davvero chi sta iniziando ad imparare l'italiano. Chiedo venia (scusa)  per aver usato espressioni troppo difficili nel primo messaggio (valenza neutra del pronome "lo"); la tua spiegazione è stata forse più efficace. Naturalmente,  lo stile comunicativo può essere più ricco ed incisivo quando la discussione avviene fra italiani _(e Francisgranada). _


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Olaszinho





olaszinho said:


> Dragonseven, ma tu davvero diresti: "ah c'è una festa, non la sapevo"? No, ma per abitudine. A me pare che "lo" sia l'unica possibilità in questo caso.  L'uso di "la" mi sembra agrammaticale, tutt'al più potrebbe essere molto colloquiale e vagamente dialettale. Se non fosse così, sarei ben lieto di aver appreso qualcosa di nuovo. E' vero che il pronome  "la" può avere una valenza neutra, come in alcuni verbi pronominali come: _farcela, cavarsela, mettercela, finirla, ecc. _Un altro esempio che mi viene in mente è questo: "ah bella questa! Non la sapevo proprio", però mi sembra un caso leggermente diverso.


Altri esempi sono: "chi la fa l'aspetti"; "me la son vista brutta"; "l'hai fatta grossa", ecc..
Penso che non si usi "_la_" perché visto che "_lo_" quando ha valore neutro e indeterminato possiamo tradurlo con "_ciò_", entrambi son pronomi personali e dimostrativi maschili singolari e "_ciò_" significa "_questa/quella/codesta cosa_" e non "questo/quello/codesto coso", allora anche laddove si può mettere "_la_" come pronome personale e dimostrativo femminile singolare con valore neutro e indeterminato, nella maggior parte dei casi, alla fine viene messo "_lo_".
A parte i casi da noi citati, "la" si utilizza per lo più come complemento oggetto e in segno di rispettosa cortesia.


----------



## ohbice

@Nino: Ho riletto ora il tuo post 7 e ho capito. Scusa per il ritardo


----------



## Serrana

Grazie a tutti/e.
Cercavo una spiegazione grammaticale perchè ero curiosa di sapere se "lo" avesse qualche peculiarità.


----------



## Tirrenica

Ancora a proposito del pronome LO, qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'uso di LO in questa frase: LO SONO LE ROSE CHE SIMBOLEGGIANO L'AMORE ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra che sia già stato spiegato, "lo" equivale a "ciò".


----------



## chipulukusu

In questa frase, però, il pronome LO sembra far riferimento ad un qualcosa che viene detto nella frase o in una delle frasi precedenti. La frase dell'OP risulta incomprensibile senza sapere ciò che la precede, a mio parere.


----------



## dragonseven

Tirrenica said:


> Ancora a proposito del pronome LO, qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'uso di LO in questa frase: LO SONO LE ROSE CHE SIMBOLEGGIANO L'AMORE ?


Ciao Tirrenica e benvenut@
Sarebbe più facile da spiegare se l'avessi corredata con un po' di contesto in più, magari aggiungendo la frase precedente (o successiva).
Per quel che hai riportato posso dirti che* lo *in questa frase sta per_ *tale/tali*_. 
Per un migliore chiarimento puoi vedere qui, che è poi lo stesso collegamento riportato nel post #11 di questo thread.


----------

